# Daisy Tex Tube



## eelpout (Jun 25, 2012)

Finally got a chance to mess with my new spool of Tex tube and pouches. Tried 'em on just about eveyrthing I had.

Worked great on all of them, but for single tube I settled on the "Reversed" Daisy F16 with 5" lengths as my favorite.

Dont have a Chron so dont know the speed, but the 3/8 steel are a movin. And either I'm getting better or this is my most accurate set up yet.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Glad you like them. I am waiting for feed back on the new heavier bands. -- Tex


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Glad you like them. I am waiting for feed back on the new heavier bands. -- Tex


Who's the lucky lab rat?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> Glad you like them. I am waiting for feed back on the new heavier bands. -- Tex


Who's the lucky lab rat?
[/quote]
I have some ...


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Glad you like them. I am waiting for feed back on the new heavier bands. -- Tex


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

So whaddya think so far? Do they pass the mustard?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> So whaddya think so far? Do they pass the mustard?


Just got them today, testing in progress


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I got some. Just been to busy playing with other bands and tubes. I'll get to it eventually.


----------

